# copied threads



## mjscott

Aren't new members sometimes bopped in the nose for starting two threads for the same thing? Ok, ok, ok. Cuchuflete is so unique that he deserves two threads. Felicitaciones, Cuchuflete.


----------



## lauranazario

mjscott said:
			
		

> Aren't new members sometimes bopped in the nose for starting two threads for the same thing? Ok, ok, ok. Cuchuflete is so unique that he deserves two threads. Felicitaciones, Cuchuflete.



In case you were in such a hurry to alert everyone and didn't notice... it's not a duplicate-- it's a copy!
LN


----------



## mjscott

Does the forum do this copying as an error, or is it none of my business as to why it happens?

Thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola MJ...
It's a special software feature Mr. Mike has implemented....if the thread contains my name, it is automatically in an error condition.

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## mjscott

Does he pay you twice as much for having to respond to twice the amount of posts?


----------



## cuchuflete

Good question MJ!
I was taught that it was impossible to divide by zero, so I suppose that mutiplication would be the inverse of that:   2 X 0= Invalid!

I guess I'm left with a syntax error, and still no paycheck.  May I cry on your shoulder?

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## mjscott

I figure if I mention the big bucks enough, Mike will soon put moderators on the payroll....
...Anytime Cuchuflete


----------



## Benjy

but if we were paid then that would make moderating work. i'm averse to work. i'd have to go play elsewhere =[


----------



## cuchuflete

mjscott said:
			
		

> I figure if I mention the big bucks enough, Mike will soon put moderators on the payroll....
> ...Anytime Cuchuflete



But if mods were on the payroll, they would be 'real' mods, and that would put me and Benjy out on the street, panhandling....again!

Dreadful suggestion MJ...let's all just throw things at educational publishers.

harmlessly,
Cuchu


----------

